# lidl air bag wedges



## flying haggis (19 Mar 2018)

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offe ... leId=11490

some one might need a set or two

(from this thursday)


----------



## powertools (19 Mar 2018)

Thanks for that. I always keep an eye out for tools at Lidl but I missed that one that is a serious bargain.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Mar 2018)

Yes, they've got to be worth a go.


----------



## Doug71 (19 Mar 2018)

Well spotted, know where I will be going on Thursday!

Doug


----------



## giantbeat (19 Mar 2018)

excellent, i have one, but 2-3 more cant hurt


----------



## dzj (19 Mar 2018)

Burglars use these to break into cars, so I've heard.
A Lidl bargain and a career opportunity all in one!


----------



## Tasky (20 Mar 2018)

dzj":20ofakoo said:


> Burglars use these to break into cars, so I've heard.


They do not. 
Perhaps buildings, but by the definition of burglary, not cars. 

Car thieves do, however, as do auto-locksmiths and mechanics when people lock the key in the car... especially for complete muppets who manage it three times in one day!!


----------



## Geoff_S (20 Mar 2018)

Tasky":2m5247sj said:


> dzj":2m5247sj said:
> 
> 
> > Burglars use these to break into cars, so I've heard.
> ...



Well, burglars might do a bit of car thieving as well, to break the monotony.


----------



## Lons (20 Mar 2018)

Geoff_S":2z5qsvv5 said:


> Well, burglars might do a bit of car thieving as well, to break the monotony.



They certainly do!
It's not uncommon to pinch the car keys from the house and load the TV and goodies into it for transport. Car is ditched or burned out later.


----------



## dzj (20 Mar 2018)

Tasky":1nbikukg said:


> dzj":1nbikukg said:
> 
> 
> > Burglars use these to break into cars, so I've heard.
> ...


 
Thanks for the correction, Tasky.
English being my second language, I must sound weird sometimes.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Mar 2018)

Nothing to apologise for there - your English is better than 99% of our second languages.
I thought Tasky was being a needlessly pedantic when I read his comment.


----------



## Tasky (20 Mar 2018)

Lons":1c7meyg5 said:


> It's not uncommon to pinch the car keys from the house


So if they already have the keys, what would they need the air wedge for?  



dzj":1c7meyg5 said:


> Thanks for the correction, Tasky.
> English being my second language, I must sound weird sometimes.


Nah, not directed at you, just being light-hearted. You are correct, in that you can use these to break into (some) cars, though, either as a crime or as part of your job. I was going to be a locksmith once, but the courses and tools are pretty expensive! 



phil.p":1c7meyg5 said:


> I thought Tasky was being a needlessly pedantic when I read his comment.


I thought I was being quite jocular, while also informative... Hey ho. :duno:


----------



## Lons (20 Mar 2018)

Tasky":sxr0itdy said:


> Lons":sxr0itdy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not uncommon to pinch the car keys from the house
> ...



That's very true, unless they can use the wedges to force a door or window. 8)
I was responding to the difference between burglars and car thieves tbh


----------



## Eric The Viking (21 Mar 2018)

I have a set of Winbags from Axminster, and they are very useful indeed, especially for things like door hanging, or simply holding the door still whilst you work on the edge of it. They're tough as old boots, but only rated for 100kg each.

If these are as strong as the spec says, they're a bargain -- Winbags have gone up quite a bit but are now roughly twice that Lidl price (individually).


----------



## Rorschach (21 Mar 2018)

I have some very similar to these, very useful things. I use mine to help me lift awkward items like washing machines, makes it much easier to either get some wheels under or just your hands.


----------



## Mark A (22 Mar 2018)

I bought two pairs while passing Lidl this afternoon. The exhaust valve is a screw, which is more controllable than the squeezy valve on my Winbags.


----------

